# 5mm Federweg wirkungslos



## San_Jager (29. Juni 2012)

Habe jetzt seit einen halben Jahr mein uncle und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Nun ist mir bei meiner letzten Tour aufgefallen das der Dämpfer, wenn ich mich aufs Rad setze um 5mm wirkungslos ist.

Ist das normal? Hat das was mit der Geometrie zu tun?

Schonmal danke für eure Antworten


----------



## FendiMan (30. Juni 2012)

Was meinst du mit "5mm wirkungslos"?
Grundsätzlich hat jede Gabel oder jeder Dämpfer einen Negativ-Federweg, sprich, wenn du dich aufs Rad setzt, sinken diese etwas ein.
Das muss so sein, damit die Federelemente auch ausfedern können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerJoe (30. Juni 2012)

Und wenn dein Jimbo nur 5mm einfedert, wenn du dich draufsetzt, ist das viel zu wenig und du hast die ganze Fuhre viel zu hart abgestimmt.


----------



## San_Jager (30. Juni 2012)

Es ist so das wenn ich mit den Händen auf den Sattel drücke wird es bis zu einen gewissen punkt nicht schwerer den Dämpfer runter zu drücken.
Wenn man sich aufs Rad setzt dann fühlt sich das an als ob diese geschätzten 5mm des Dampferholms einfach wirkungslos sind.


----------



## -Kiwi- (30. Juni 2012)

Stimmt der Druck im Dämpfer?

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## San_Jager (30. Juni 2012)

Ja hab 20% sag 
wie viel bar drinnen sind weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (30. Juni 2012)

Du meinst die "letzten" 5mm am Dämpfer? Wenn ja, mach mal nen gescheiten oder nen verhunzten Sprung, dann siehst Du wie die auch noch verschwinden 

Die Federrate ist halt sehr progressiv mit viel Reserve am Schluß ausgelegt.


----------



## hnx (30. Juni 2012)

Hab mal nen ordentlichen G-Out, dann kannst beurteilen, ob da was nicht stimmt.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (30. Juni 2012)

Bis jetzt kannte ich nur den G-Punkt


----------



## 230691 (30. Juni 2012)

Oder hast du einfach nur Luft in der Dämpferkartusche?
Die muss vollständig mit Öl gefüllt sein.

Dreh mal den Rebound auf ganz langsam, feder dann einmal kräftig ein.
Wenn du los lässt, sollte der Dämpfer ja schön langsam ausfedern.
Kommt er die ersten 5mm des Dämpferhubs ganz schnell raus, ja fast wie eine Sprungfeder, dann ist es Luft die da nicht hingehört.


----------



## San_Jager (30. Juni 2012)

ok wert das morgen mal ausprobieren

Nochmal danke an Alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

